# Food Safety News - 02/09/2022 France hit hardest in multi-country Salmonella egg outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Feb 9, 2022)

*France hit hardest in multi-country Salmonella egg outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 09, 2022 12:05 am
Almost 300 people have been sickened in six countries and two have died in an outbreak of Salmonella infections linked to eggs. More than 210 cases have been reported in France with 22 in Spain, 12 each in the Netherlands and the United Kingdom, seven in Norway and three in Denmark in 2021. The most... Continue Reading


*Raw milk bill dropped into hopper at Georgia statehouse*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 09, 2022 12:04 am
An ambitious 22-page bill to permit raw milk and raw milk products in Georgia is in the state’s House hooper. House Bill 1175 is optimistic because it promises that raw milk produced in Georgia will be healthy from healthy animals. Under current law, it is illegal to sell raw milk for human consumption in the... Continue Reading


*United States and EU to restart shellfish trade*
By News Desk on Feb 09, 2022 12:03 am
Trade in shellfish between the United States and Europe is set to resume after more than a decade. Spain and the Netherlands will be allowed to export chilled or frozen shellfish such as mussels, clams, oysters and scallops to the U.S., whilst the states of Massachusetts and Washington can do the same to the European Union... Continue Reading


*Another highly pathogenic avian influenza strain invades southern states*
By News Desk on Feb 09, 2022 12:01 am
A new strain of Avian influenza that was present in Europe, only last year, is reported in the southern states of North Carolina, South Carolina, Virginia and Florida. It is another highly pathogenic avian influenza (HPAI) strain. Bird flu strains rarely infect humans, with fewer than 1,000 U.S. cases per year, according to the Mayo Clinic.... Continue Reading


*New report shows incidents almost doubled for global food safety network in 2021*
By News Desk on Feb 09, 2022 12:00 am
The International Food Safety Authorities Network (INFOSAN) was involved in 64 incidents in the final quarter of 2021, bringing the total for the year to nearly double that of 2020. This figure is similar to the 65 notices from July to September, 63 from April to June and 56 in the first quarter of this past year.... Continue Reading


----------

